# dUMB QUESTION ABOUT TAGS



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Can I use my antlerless muzzle-loader tag during bow season?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If its a "muzzleloader" tag, than no. Im pretty sure. If its an "any concurrent season" tag, than yes.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

That's what I thought, what a waste, next year I will only put in for bucks and save my money for the extra tags so can use them in whatever season I please.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you can do that as long as muzzleloader season is open.


> Deer Gun Season - Centerfire rifles of .22 to .49 caliber, and muzzleloading rifles of .45 caliber or larger, are legal for deer. Centerfire rifles of .50 caliber or larger using smokeless powder are prohibited. Rifles must have a minimum barrel length of 16 inches. Rifled slugs or patched round balls of 20 gauge or larger are legal for shotguns and muzzleloaders. Minimum barrel length of shotguns is 18 inches. Handguns must have a minimum barrel length of 4 inches and be .35 caliber or larger. In addition, any centerfire handgun designed to fire a legal rifle cartridge is legal. *All legal bow equipment as listed in the deer bow season section is legal during the deer gun season.* Fully automatic firearms, full metal jacketed bullets, or altered projectiles are prohibited.


I would call in to make sure I might have read it wrong.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

snow123geese said:


> I think you can do that as long as muzzleloader season is open.
> 
> 
> > Deer Gun Season - Centerfire rifles of .22 to .49 caliber, and muzzleloading rifles of .45 caliber or larger, are legal for deer. Centerfire rifles of .50 caliber or larger using smokeless powder are prohibited. Rifles must have a minimum barrel length of 16 inches. Rifled slugs or patched round balls of 20 gauge or larger are legal for shotguns and muzzleloaders. Minimum barrel length of shotguns is 18 inches. Handguns must have a minimum barrel length of 4 inches and be .35 caliber or larger. In addition, any centerfire handgun designed to fire a legal rifle cartridge is legal. *All legal bow equipment as listed in the deer bow season section is legal during the deer gun season.* Fully automatic firearms, full metal jacketed bullets, or altered projectiles are prohibited.
> ...


Sorry, he cant. What he is asking is if he can use his muzzleloader doe tag DURING bow season. The only way he can use that tag with his bow is during ML season


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

USSapper said:


> snow123geese said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can do that as long as muzzleloader season is open.
> ...


I know that he can't shoot it during bow season. I said "as long as muzzleloader season is open." :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

We are on the same page........ I was just answering it for the way he phrased it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You can always go down the ladder when it comes to weapons.

Regular gun tag......any legal weapon is legal for that tag in that season.

Muzzleloader tag......muzzleloader or bow is legal for that tag, in that season.

etc etc etc


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

10-4 guys, thanks for the info.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> You can always go down the ladder when it comes to weapons.
> 
> Regular gun tag......any legal weapon is legal for that tag in that season.
> 
> ...


So than your saying that during Rifle season you shoot a buck with your rifle and tag it with your bow tag? That doesn't work.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > You can always go down the ladder when it comes to weapons.
> ...


No that's not what he's saying

Okay, during bow season you can shoot your doe tags with your bow, but Only in the unit described on the tag.

During Gun season you can shoot your doe tags obviously, shoot your gun tag with a bow, muzzleloader, shotgun or rifle.

During muzzleloader season, you can shoot your doe tags with a muzzleloader or bow.

After muzzleloader season you can shoot your doe tags still but in the stated unit on the tag till bow season ends.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > You can always go down the ladder when it comes to weapons.
> ...


Reading comprehension......its a valuable thing dude.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

this question is posted on the weekly video segment on the NDGF website


----------

